

Merck to Buy Sigma-Aldrich for $17B - kanzure
http://online.wsj.com/articles/germanys-merck-to-buy-sigma-aldrich-for-17-billion-1411381734

======
dekhn
So... will there be a new merged Merck/Sigma catalog?

